#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Межбуддийский форум

## Санников

Я сам не филолог, поэтому такой вопрос: "межбуддийский форум" - это с т.з. русского языка приемлемо? "Меж" - это вроде как между кем то и кем то. А если все это в рамках одного буддизма, но разных традиций внутри него - тогда может правильней "*внутрибуддийский*" форум? Кто знает?

----------


## Спокойный

Межбуддистский?

----------


## Сигизмунд

Общетрадиционный форум?
Межтрадиционный форум?
Форум единения и развития буддизма  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Обсуждения в рамках ментального конструкта "буддизм вообще"

----------


## До

> Я сам не филолог, поэтому такой вопрос: "межбуддийский форум" - это с т.з. русского языка приемлемо? "Меж" - это вроде как между кем то и кем то. А если все это в рамках одного буддизма, но разных традиций внутри него - тогда может правильней "*внутрибуддийский*" форум? Кто знает?


*Межтрадиционный* тогда-уж. Весь форум вообще - _внутрибуддийский_, так как он только буддийский, а не буддийско-христианский.

----------


## Yeshe

а меня больше интересует вопрос - а чем он вообще отличается от общего форума? почему не влить межбуддийский в общий?

----------


## До

> а меня больше интересует вопрос - а чем он вообще отличается от общего форума? почему не влить межбуддийский в общий?


http://buddhist.ru/board/rules.htm

----------


## ullu

Предлегаю синенькие полосочки заменить на синенькие с зелененьким отливом.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

словосочетание межбуддийский уже устоялось, к нему все привыкли и оно не более неправильное чем "идет дождь". В Москве в начале перестройки начали менять старые названия улиц на исконно-посконные. Улица Пушкина стала Дмитровской. Зачем? Когда нечего делать начинают менять этикетки.

----------

